# Homemade targets



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

My son and I threw these together one morning before we went to shoot. They work very well. I was on another board one day and ran across these blocks. If my memory is correct, the blocks are 12x14. The 2x4's were scraps that I picked up after Ike. Everyone was building fences at the time and throwing them away so, I figured i'd need them one day. Go figure. Anyway, the blocks come from TSC. Free. Boards, free. A handfull of wood screws from someones fence job, free. Time spent with my son, Priceless. The smaller of the two was built at what we thought would be about the height of a pig and the other about shoulder height of a deer. I'm pulling about 66 to 68 lbs and have not had a pass thru yet. I only shoot at 20,30,40 yds. The foam seems to hold up pretty well in case your wondering. Apparently, when TSC gets there new trailers in, they are packaged with these blocks. They use some and discard the rest. I'm not sure if you can see it in the small target but, there's two hits in the red tape. One is mine, the other my sons. I'm pretty proud of the little guy. It was a 20yd shot from the tri pod stand for him. That fancy shoe he has on his left leg, well, that's his leg brace he has from his broke leg at christmas time. It's been awhile since he's been back up in the stand so, i'd say he's doing pretty well. The taller target has a shot just above the blue x that he made at 30 yds. He's still practicing his 30 yd shot's. Anyway, yeah, i'm very proud of him. Just thought i'd share some fun with you guy's. I'm a do it yourselfer kinda guy. Hope you like.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty neat. I'll have to keep my eyes open for some of that foam.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've had a 2x4 block for yrs, I will say the older it gets the HARDER it is to pull your arrows. I have to roll it over so arrows are up and then stand on it to remove. For field tips I use a corn sack STUFFED with wal-mart plastics bags or ploy, stuff it tite. If you were to cut a storebought target like this up you will find it stuffed with poly. Yrs back I had a 6x8 target made from cardboard stacked and pressed flat so as arrow would enter between sheets, but I had acess to 4x8 sheets of cardboard...WW


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I've seen alot of really great targets made from various materials. I just went with the one that came cheap. So far, it works pretty well. We don't leave them out in the weather. They are put back in the garage until we need them again.


----------

